# way off topic on this one!



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 18, 2012)

I heard this in the shower this morning and remembered how great this song makes me feel, so since I'm from the metro Detroit area(and we still do have some pride here) I thought I'd share, even though it's not my usual type of music(Rock) and I was to young(like 5 or 6) when it came out to fully appreciate it then, I'm just gonna let it rip!  

If your too young to have ever heard this give it 2 minutes, and you'll be better for it, lol.

Anyone have a Motown favorite?


----------



## sporeworld (Jan 18, 2012)

AH... that takes me back.


----------



## dlemmings (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## sporeworld (Jan 19, 2012)

OK - let's see if I can do this correctly.

The Romantics - "What I like About You". One of THE standouts of 80's Pop music from Detroit. And the rare drummer/vocalist combo.

Besides - they yell, whisper, play harmonica and make goofy faces. How can you not love THAT...!?!


----------



## lunarstorm (Jan 19, 2012)

I'd try the board's media tags, not an iframe.



```
[media] http://yourlink [/media]

thus in your case:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/embed/jvHKjDKY_O8[/media]
```
I don't like how the board insists on formatting my code text... &gt;&lt;


----------



## lunarstorm (Jan 19, 2012)

Aaaand I'm late. Glad you got it!


----------



## sporeworld (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah - edited the post like 10 times. But Nick (Angelofdeathzz) set me straight!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh yeah! I can do this! My turn! My turn! This is a bit like "what is yr favorite mantis?" but I am going to go with Dionne Warwick, but which song? "Say a little prayer" is a brilliant piece of musicianship and I have never heard anyone come close to covering it, but I know the West Coast (SF, LA, SD) and The Kid will be heading out there soon, so I'll go with "Do You Know the Way to San Jose":

"And all the stars that never were are parking cars and pumping gas."

I have spent a lot of time with The Kid on this stuff and she has shown me psy and other stuff in return. Now you know why she said that I should marry Jennifer Hudson in an earlier thread!


----------



## sporeworld (Jan 19, 2012)

Ni-ice!


----------



## Chivalry (Jan 19, 2012)

You people are showing my age. I think I MIGHT actually remember the line dance for Rubberband Man. I most definitely had the 45. Oh my god, I bet there are people who don't even know what I'm talking about when I say 45. Ha!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXvRjpKybNc


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 19, 2012)

So Mom, why did those guys have those weird hairdos? Is that what they called a "Jethro"?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 19, 2012)

for some reason those remind me of this one!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 19, 2012)

my hubby is gonna go by my door and wonder if I am working what is all the singing coming from?


----------



## agent A (Jan 19, 2012)

I listen to music in the shower too, I have a water resistant shower radio and it's fun to use


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 19, 2012)

http://youtu.be/drotqeAuVRI


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 19, 2012)

Wow we have some Great picks so far, all of you! But Spore's is leading me toward one of the best rockers the Big D ever had(all be it not Motown) "The Motor City Madman/ Uncle Ted" anyone know who I mean? Anyone? I'll drop a riff from him soon.  



Chivalry said:


> You people are showing my age. I think I MIGHT actually remember the line dance for Rubberband Man. I most definitely had the 45. Oh my god, I bet there are people who don't even know what I'm talking about when I say 45. Ha!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXvRjpKybNc


Well of course! You mean a colt 45 as in the gun? Or maybe it's 45 as in rpm on a tiny 2 song record, lol. Be proud of you age it means you have experience and wisdom!!!

Popa was a rolling stone is a great classic!


----------



## sporeworld (Jan 19, 2012)

Damn! I went too broad with Michigan. If ol' Uncle Ted is still available, I'll put money on the Motor City Madman!

Of course, I actually met and sang Happy Birthday to *Aaliyah* before she died. She was RAISED in Detroit, so she may count (and younger members might ACTUALLY know who she was

).


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 19, 2012)

Tell him what he won Bob "A NEW CAR!" (love the old price is right)

studio version of maybe the best Guitar solo ever!


----------



## jrh3 (Jan 20, 2012)

What about the better stuff......

http://youtu.be/d7FspsAHqfQ


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 20, 2012)

Grand Funk Railroad was from Flint, Michigan. Does that count as a Detriot band?


----------



## Chivalry (Jan 31, 2012)

Not Motown but SO COOL (haha)


----------

